# Can You Spot The Buck??



## Dave Hadden (Feb 3, 2009)

I think her name is Bambi.
Nice little two pointer for sure.

Take care.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 3, 2009)

my lip is curling....lol


----------



## RDT (Feb 3, 2009)

:jawdrop: Dayummmmmmmm.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 3, 2009)

Try as I might, I have closely examined that picture and I can't find a buck to save my life. :love1:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice doe


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 3, 2009)

Funny how our eyes draw to the fox in a picture, I like it!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen that pic several times and still haven't found no buck.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 4, 2009)

What the buck?


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## gink595 (Feb 4, 2009)

I wonder what it scored...


----------



## deeker (Feb 4, 2009)

I see a couple of VERY fine foxes..... Cute little vixens. But no buck.


----------



## zr900 (Feb 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I wonder what it scored...



36C's


----------



## dimanager (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice rack.:love1:


----------

